# Bib Shorts



## l4dva (11 Feb 2011)

I originally got these free from someone on here about a year ago... they are actually way to tight for me so i never actually used them but had kept it thinking i might loose some of the excess fat from all the cycling... turns out my legs have just gotten bigger (all muscle i keep telling myself)

They are very clean and in excellent condition... size Medium!

I'll i ask is you pay for postage or collect from birmingham.

They will go to charity shop if no one is interested.

Thanks


----------



## l4dva (11 Feb 2011)

pics


----------



## stephec (11 Feb 2011)

If they'll fit someone 5'9", and 32" waist I'll take them please?


----------



## l4dva (11 Feb 2011)

they should fit you, i'm slightly larger than you... PM me your details


----------



## JoshD94 (15 Mar 2011)

are they still available, i want them!


----------

